# Tractor Supply Contest UPDATE-AQHA called!!!!



## Baymule (Jan 13, 2011)

http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=436771

I entered the contest and it has been a lot of fun, voting is until Jan 17. AQHA magazine called wanting to post Joe's story online in their magazine. I am honored. I am tickled that my old boy is getting so much attention. He is my heart.

http://americashorsedaily.com/


----------



## glenolam (Jan 13, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## lilhill (Jan 13, 2011)

Joe's story really touched my heart.  Of course, I voted for Joe!  He was one special horse that gave a gentleman memories to last a lifetime.


----------



## julieq (Jan 13, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------

